# D-link wireless usb adapter



## decypher9 (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok apparently the d-link DWL- G122 doesen't come with mac os x drivers...
but i heard that using the drivers from Ralink Technology 2500 series will allow the d-link to operate in osx... i have downloaded all the mac drivers ralink has for that series and my mac still does not recognize that the USB dongle is even attached to the computer....

Any help here?


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

Go to the Apple menu > About this Mac > More Info...

Click the Hardware menu, find USB, see if the adapter is even reconized.

If it is, Go to the Network settings and see if your adapter showed up there, then you can configure it... 

Granted this is something you probually already have done, but will give us a better idea what you mean by its not even reconized. 

I'll go do some more searching.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

What about trying these drivers?

http://dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=175


----------



## decypher9 (Feb 9, 2005)

i tried both, not there, not recognized


----------



## decypher9 (Feb 9, 2005)

installed all the drivers , 4 to be exact.. nothing for each


----------



## andychrist (Feb 9, 2005)

DWL 122 Quick Install Guide


----------



## decypher9 (Feb 9, 2005)

yeh ok genius i pretty much didn't need to read that. cuz i've installed the drivers w/o reading the manual
first of all mine is a G122 not a 122, it did not come with PC drivers... so i tried the method of installing the other drivers, didn't work, found the mac os x one.. installed.. restarted, properly plugged,  not recognized on the system....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, but this is what mostly comes out of "i heard that...". There is only one dlink wifi usb dongle that is supported by panther: DWL-122.
Now, either you give it back to the seller and get the slower DWL-122 or think of another solution to get wireless. Check out this link. Works fine with my DWL G650 and the tibook.


----------



## decypher9 (Feb 10, 2005)

Alright thanks, i guess i'll just go with the airport express. Although with my PC i have troubles keeping a constant connection as all the audio gear i have interferes with my pc card wireless and the new dongle i got. Soooo im assuming the airport express woudln't be any better?


----------



## ctmak (Mar 2, 2005)

I am using DWL-122 with my mac mini.  it works but I need to unplug and replug the USB adapter everytime when I restart my machine.


----------



## sole4ever (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi,
I have a mac mini and recently bought the dwl-122. It work for like one day (which was yesterday) and today i turn on the computer and a black screen show up that i have to press the power button for several seconds or restart. I restart several times and connect the 122 with computer off and computer on and always the same black error screen. Any ideas what can i do?  Also in the 122 the power light is on but the link light goes from on to off and remain off. 
I really dont know what to do and it can't be that the device is failing cuz is the second one.... the first one never connect.  Any ideas? Please help!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi sole4ever and welcome to the forum.
Does your system boot properly when the dwl122 is not plugged? If so, boot up properly and run Disk Utilities Repairing Disk Permissions and maybe reinstall the drivers again. Once this is done and you rebooted your system still without the dwl122, plug it and see what your system does.
Good luck!


----------



## riddle (Feb 19, 2006)

There's an updated rundown on using the D-Link DWL-G122 with Mac at: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=200602140626039


----------



## daveyt (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got the dwl-122 and to be honest it's crap...

It's so unpredictable, I have to put the dongle in after start-up as it isn't recognised when plugged in and once it is working you can guarantee it'll crash some stage.

Sometimes it just loses signal for no reason, other times it just freezes the machine.

You get what you pay for I suppose.

reasonable short-term wireless solution at best. Waiting to see how the new Intel laptops rate... (boo for the lack of firewire 800 already tho!)


----------

